# Question About Levels/How Test Works



## KB1MZR (Nov 11, 2008)

How does the NREMT-B test work?  I hear it is based on different levels of questions and it stops you at a certain point but I've never really gotten an overview of how the test works.  Does anybody have an overview or can you tell me where I can find one?  I take my test Nov. 22nd.  Thanks!


----------



## MMiz (Nov 11, 2008)

Here is a basic post that explains the NREMT test.  There are many others that discuss exactly how the test works, and the NREMT site also explains the testing process and questions.


----------



## KB1MZR (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank You!


----------



## Code 3 (Nov 12, 2008)

MMiz said:


> and the NREMT site also explains the testing process and questions.



http://www.nremt.org/downloads/About CAT-Detailed.ppt

and

http://www.nremt.org/about/CBT_home.asp


----------

